# Colley Jackson the gunsmith ???



## Milkman (Jan 26, 2016)

I have been trying to call Colley Jackson but not getting anyone.  One of the numbers I have for him is giving a message as being out of service.

Does anyone know if something has happened ?


----------



## fullstrut (Jan 26, 2016)

Have not heard his name mentioned in some time, but Jack Bennett is awesome. He is located off Center Hill Ch Road.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 26, 2016)

fullstrut said:


> Have not heard his name mentioned in some time, but Jack Bennett is awesome. He is located off Center Hill Ch Road.



I've dealt with both and I'll second Jack Bennett.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 26, 2016)

fullstrut said:


> Have not heard his name mentioned in some time, but Jack Bennett is awesome. He is located off Center Hill Ch Road.





Jody Hawk said:


> I've dealt with both and I'll second Jack Bennett.



Thanks,
I am trying to contact him to get a gun he was working on for me.  He is not in the best of health and I am concerned for him.


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone know how to get in touch with jack Bennett


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with jack Bennett



PM sent.


----------



## Horns (Jan 27, 2016)

Colley is in very bad health. Got a terminal diagnosis recently. I don't have a number but know where he lives on Knox Chapel Road. He sold his place on Whitney Road about 8 years ago.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 27, 2016)

Horns said:


> Colley is in very bad health. Got a terminal diagnosis recently. I don't have a number but know where he lives on Knox Chapel Road. He sold his place on Whitney Road about 8 years ago.



Sorry to hear this. I suspected something like this. Colley was having to use a cart to get around when I took him the gun. 

 I got a PM from a member who is connected to the Jackson's.  Maybe I can get with them to get my rifle back.

thanks for everyone's interest.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jan 28, 2016)

Collie call me a few weeks ago in response to a message I left on his shop phone.  You might try to leave a message on 770-464-4237.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2016)

Horns said:


> Colley is in very bad health. Got a terminal diagnosis recently.



Hate to hear that.  He's done some work for me before.  Really nice guy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2016)

I sent a letter to Colley thinking a family member would call me giving instruction on how to pick up my rifle.

Instead I got a call from Colley saying he still plans to fix it for me.  I guess he is feeling better than some folks are telling. 

Thanks for yalls help in the thread and by PM.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 11, 2016)

For all you who complain about Remington triggers...take it to Jack.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Feb 11, 2016)

*Jack's Location?*

I'm in Florida but it'd be worth a drive for me to find a good gunsmith.
Thanks.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 11, 2016)

SWAMPFOX said:


> I'm in Florida but it'd be worth a drive for me to find a good gunsmith.
> Thanks.




Business Name: Bennetts Custom Shop
Phone Number: (770) 826-3998
License Number: 1-58-135-01-6F-02028
Expiration Date: June 01, 2016

You could always mail it.


----------

